# Chinta from Chepo



## bkcooler (Jul 23, 2011)

Just got my slingshot from maestro Chepo.

My picture does not do justice.

Beautiful and interesting grains in the wood and the work and the finish is extraordinary.

FIts the hand nicely and feels right.

This is one of very few slingshot that I will not re-finish or modify in anyways.

I will not shoot this and keep it safe in my collection display.

Chepo was very gracious to include the extra pouches and the ammo bag.

Grade A individual to deal with and very happy with the transaction.

Thank you very much Chepo


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

What can I say?? Chepo is ...Chepo :bowdown:

BEAUUUUUUTIFUL!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Nice slingshot - but does it not say: 'shoot me'?

I could not resist.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Chepo ROCKS! I only hope to oneday hold one of his works of art! :bowdown:


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

chepo is the man


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Congrats - I think only few on earth owns Chepo's stuff


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Congrats on a beautiful piece of work, and the added accessories shows what a gracious person Chepo is. Well done the both of you and thank you for sharing.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2013)

Very nice. I'm a sucker for a hot natural like this.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

And I'm an incorrigible distracted, I just found this, thank you very much for the appreciation they have for my work. thank you very much, and I am honored to work a mine inserted in his long list of his collection.

Saludos bkcooler!


----------

